# (A/Rexxar) Erwachsenengilde sucht nicht mehr



## Ginahh (15. Juli 2011)

_Zur Zeit leider Aufnahmestopp (16.10.2011)

Hallo Du

Die Allianzgilde La vita é Bella wurde im Februar 2008 auf Rexxar gegründet. Im Moment besteht unsere Gilde aus ca. 40 Accounts.Der Altersdurchschnitt unserer Member liegt > 30. 
Desshalb nehmen wir neue Mitglieder erst ab 25 Jahren auf.

Wir gehen in Instanzen und Raids (10ner), aber alles ohne Stress und ohne Zwang. 
Wer nicht will muss auch nicht. 

Momentan gehen wir im Wechsel PSA, BF, BdZ, FL Trash/bzw. erste Bossversuche und die Dalaran Weekly .
So das pro Woche 2-3 Termine anfallen.
Unsere Raidzeiten sind von 20:15/20:30 – max. 23 Uhr, am Wochenende auch mal länger.
Zurzeit ziehen wir immer Montags, Mittwochs und Donnerstags los.
Alle diese Termine sind nicht in Stein gemeißelt, es kann also sein das es sich mal verschiebt, etwas ausfällt oder ein Termin hinzukommt.

Wir gehen die Raids sehr gemütlich an. Bewerber sollten geduldig sein und nicht nach 2-3 Wipes die Nerven verlieren.Je nach Raidzusammenstellung klappt es an einem Abend besser oder schlechter. 
Unsere gute Laune verlieren wir desshalb nicht

TS solltest Du haben und auch außerhalb von Raids und Instanzen mal benutzen.
Anfänger sind bei uns ebenfalls gerne gesehen, wir erklären die Grundlagen und 
helfen mit Rat und Tat. Ab und an starten wir auch kleine Events wie Gnommenrennen, Geschichtenwettbewerbe u.a. Außerdem gibt es bei uns je nach Lust und Laune 1-2 Gildentreffen im Jahr. 

Wir suchen insbesondere Heiler aller Klassen und DD's.
Allerdings wäre es schön wenn Dein Main nicht unbedingt Jäger oder Magier ist, denn davon haben wir schon sehr viele. Was wir nicht suchen sind Eigenbrötler, Gildenhopper, Besserwisser, Egomanen.Wir nehmen Deine Twinks mit auf, sind aber keine Twinkgilde.

Was wir suchen sind Teamplayer, nette Menschen mit denen man auch über Themen außerhalb von WOW sprechen kann, lustige Leute die auch mal über sich selbst lachen können und das Spiel nicht allzu ernst nehmen.

Wir bieten dagegen eine beständige Gilde die sich seit 3 Jahren treu geblieben ist und sich nicht am Wettrüsten der Chars beteiligt, die einander unterstützt und einfach zusammen einen lustigen Abend verbringt an dem viel gelacht und rumgeblödelt wird.
Aber auch Ernsthaftigkeit an den Tag gelegt wird wenn es darauf ankommt.

Wenn Du meinst wir passen zusammen bewirb dich einfach bei uns:

La vita é Bella
www.meinegil.de

Realm: Rexxar

Ansprechpartner ingame: Johnkeel, Wildkralle oder Nellas

Wir freuen uns auf Dich
_


----------



## Ginahh (21. Juli 2011)

/wir suchen noch immer Verstärkung


----------



## Ginahh (29. Juli 2011)

/hochschubs. 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Ginahh (9. August 2011)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (17. August 2011)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (29. August 2011)

/schubs


----------



## Ginahh (12. September 2011)

Schubs


----------



## Ginahh (29. September 2011)

/schubs


----------

